# I have a new 'tiel!



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a very new member of my little flock who is very shy and nervous. I've been calling it 'it' because I have no idea of the gender, or age for that matter, although it is a youngster (flight feathers only just growing in and the 'tiels at the shop where I got it from always have young birds). It's a lutino (my favourite mutation) with red eyes, a strong yellow hue on most of its plumage except for the back and wings, which are pure white. I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it and have been admiring it from afar for a few weeks, until a couple of days ago when I made my decision.

Oh, and I made a Photobucket account so time for better pictures.
Note: its face is not as yellow as in these pictures, and the red eyes are not visible.
I'm thinking about calling it Honey but name suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

what a beautiful little birdie! i never used to like lutinos, but now i love them  i think i'd like to have one of every kind of mutation...


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

She/he is very gorgeous/handsome. 

What about a unisex name like "giallo", which is Italian for "yellow"?


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

i love lutinos, and this little birdy is no exception - gorgeous! how about naming him/her lemon!

or sunshine, blondie, citron?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmmm, so many name possibilities... I've been calling it "baby" and "new bird" but it really doesn't feel right for the cutie not to have a name... Daisy and Sunflower are ideas I've been considering too.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

S/he is soo cute I have 3 lutinos and 2 more in the nest, I'm a lutino freak:lol: I never thought of the name honey, that's beautiful I might call my babies that
Thanks


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

ooh i love the name Citron!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow that is lovely, I'd love to breed lutinos. There's something about them that is so angelic.  Yea, I think I like the name Honey best out of all the other possibilities


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

Dandelion - yellow and a tiel favourite.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very cute 

Buttercup or chicken


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I LOVE lutinos! They are my favorite mutation  How about Avia or Ave? (Avian, get it?)


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas guys  I've decided to name it Honey (my mum came up with this name and it's kind of stuck, lol). And Honey and Cinnamon kinda sound cute together...  I'm hoping it's a female but will be pleased either way of course!


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

lperry82 said:


> Very cute
> 
> Buttercup or chicken


LOL! Chicken is an awesome name!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cluck cluck! :lol:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Roxy culver has a tiel names chicken, I think it's kinda cute:lol:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

good choice. Honey definitely suits a lutino!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> good choice. Honey definitely suits a lutino!


Thanks  his/her plumage is very yellow-toned so I think it fits especially well... and I like saying it haha.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Honey is adorable! The name fits her/him!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

:thumbu:What a cutie!!! I like the name Honey.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I got Honey out of the cage today and gave her/him a bath. Feathers looking smooth and fluffy now. Panicked and scared, not a strong flier, but seemed happy to be able to explore a bit. I enjoyed watching her/him forage around on the ground, all wet and ruffled. :lol:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)




----------

